# Requesting help...



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

When I try to send a manuscript to my Kindle Fire via Send to Kindle, it stops at 23% and says "Send to Kindle error. Network error occurred."

Does anyone know what this means or how I can fix it? Thank you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.hiddenpeanuts.com/archives/2015/03/26/how-to-fix-amazons-send-to-kindle-feature/

I have no knowledge myself. But....The above has some suggestions, including in the comments.


----------



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. I researched it online and found it was actually my modem --needed to be restarted. No idea why.


----------

